# delfin 695- gel/acid switch?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
#trying to fnd the change over switch on the Burstner E-box system from Acid battery to Gel, do I nee to remove the seat etc :twisted: 

cheers all


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If it's under the front passenger seat as our Solano then the whole box slides out a few inches so you can access the fuses and switches.

Mike


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Cheers mike ,
unfortunatley the similarity ends in the Burstner name, had to remove the seat to access the back of the box were the switcis--stupid place if you ask me :roll: .


----------

